# Fiber One cereal...mostly fiber carbs!



## seabee (Mar 28, 2004)

I used to drink whey shakes with oats (shaken), but Fiber One cereal has mostly fiber carbs and no sugar vs oats which have much less fiber.

My thought is that Fiber One cereal with a vanilla whey/water shake over the cereal (like milk) is better than oats in a whey shake.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Aj likes it! I tried it and thought it tasted gross! JMO


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

I have fiber one with the lo carb milk with chochalate whey mixed with it, Taste pretty good.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 28, 2004)

No, I don't think that is better. if you're doing that as a post workout shake, the immense fiber content is going to slow the absorption of the protein to a snail's pace, and you'd have to take in about 3 cups of Fiber One to equal the carbs you'd get in one cup of oats, and needless to say the 45g of fiber you get with that won't be very pleasant for your stomach.

I don't get the point of substituting Fiber One for oats....there isn't enough starch in it to replenish glycogen/spare muscle/aid in muscle-building....plus the fact that it has aspartame in it, while oats do not, also makes it inferior.

Peace.


----------



## seabee (Mar 28, 2004)

Good point.  Maybe my post workout will be oats in whey shake.


----------



## kvyd (Mar 28, 2004)

tastes good to me


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

i like throwing a little fiber one on top of my cooked oatmeal, gives it a good topping, that mixedd with my walnuts at my oatmeal has a good crunch to it, which makes it easier to digest 2 times a day


----------



## andyo (Mar 29, 2004)

Try Dyma-Lean MRP by Dymatize Nutrition, man, it is good and has 5 grams per serving


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 29, 2004)

I love my Fiber One with low carb milk. Not as a post workout carb source though. Start slow with eating it, all that fiber can wreak havoc on your gi tract if you're not used to it.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 29, 2004)

doesnt really have to be taken as a post work drink though, use it as a MRP.


----------

